# Solved: Turn a dryer engine into a work bench grinder



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

I know this is possible but I do have a small problem ,from looking at the size and thickness of this engine axle and the width of the hole for this grinder wheel and, well it's not gonna fit, with out some modification. I want to know if there is some kind of special piece of hardware that can be fitted to the axle that will make the empty space competed.


----------



## ghosthacker (Dec 28, 2008)

Most new grinding wheels come with many different size "bushings", which is what you need. Bushings can also be made or bought at a decent hardware store. Then you need to hold it on the shaft by threading the shaft or some other way.

http://www.thefind.com/qq-arbor-adapter

You also what to check the rpm of the dryer motor to be sure it does not exceed the max rpm of the wheel

How are you going to keep the motor from running all over the bench?


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

You should be able to locate an "arbor" which is probably what you need. It converts the round shaft of the motor to a threaded shaft to hold the grinding wheel. I have seen them in industrial catalogs, IE. Graingers. You can get them left hand thread or right handed. you want it to tighten as the motor is rotating, or the wheel will unscrew as you are trying to use it.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

By the time you get a collet or arbor or any type of adapter to get a wheel to fit the motor, add necessary shield for eyes, you can probably buy a fairly inexpensive two wheel bench grinder at Northern Tools that allows easy mounting to a bench, dual wheels (coarse & fine), eye protection shields, power cord w/ground plug, 120V 1PH 1/2 HP motor for $60-$80 with freight paid. If you persist in this venture, be sure to buy some really good disability insurance.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you have a Harbor Freight store nearby, they have some really inexpensive bench grinders. I have a friend that has one, he's used it pretty extensively for over a years and it's still working like new.


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

''Hey''I wear eye protection all the time even in my sleep, besides even if the disk explodes in my face I just walk my bloody *** to chicago's cook county hospital wait in line 48 hours and be healed by then plus even if the engine rpm exceeds the rated I can just slow it down with some rope. I dont think those things can even do that, ive seen mexicans put them on the back of bicycles with car batteries and they don't even go fast, depends on how there powered.

PS theres nothing like a FEE Tool


----------



## ghosthacker (Dec 28, 2008)

While waiting your turn at the ER ask anyone if they can explain the difference between an engine and a motor to you. It might help in your search for parts. 

by the way..... what is a "FEE Tool"


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The dryer drum works great to make fires in.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

you could make a stand for the motor then use a belt to turn a axle that holds the wheel.


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

im gonna render this as solved that ,bushing idea was what I needed but the belt and axle idea r ok ,if that dam belt wasn't so long this motor/electric engine doesn't no way spin fast enough to explode a grinder disk even with home voltage. This engine it has some kind of voltage regulator or transformer so it's a ok, i think. but any way I did tayler a 2x2 thick 3inch long peice of steel with my press drill and some peices of wood and clamps to hold it tight. Drilled all the way threw the middle prefect and drilled 4 other holes on each side of the 2x2 side that spins ,cut it in half did the same on the other side threaded al 8 holes but can only find 6 bolts that fit the new threads so I got to go to the store before this falls apart. I did get it to work thow a lil plastic and rubber to hold the disk when friction starts going and thats that.


----------

